# What On The Wrist Today ?



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

This morning i have removed my orange monster for the first time in about a month and replaced it with a newly bought 007 on a jubilee i must say its a lovely watch and hopefully tomorrow i have a pepsi 7002 arriving although that needs a strap any suggestions ?.







what are you guys wearing btw?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

A 7002-7000 from 1993 - accurate to within a few seconds a day on the wrist, but sulks a bit if off it for too long.

You could try your 7002 with a two piece Rhino like this...


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

psychlist said:


> A 7002-7000 from 1993 - accurate to within a few seconds a day on the wrist, but sulks a bit if off it for too long.
> 
> You could try your 7002 with a two piece Rhino like this...
> 
> ...


that looks great is the 7002 22mm wide same as the 007 by the way ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im wearing this very nice 6309 704 that arrived from Bridlington this morning







Thanks once more Roy









I just had to have a 'standard' one to go with my modified one, ( although Ive already swapped the crystal for a inner domed 6105 crystal )...

Ive just worked out Ive had 4 new watches in the space of a week









SS18

Oris

Astina 1000m

This Seiko.....

Bugger.... the wife is going to kill me


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

monstermash said:


> psychlist said:
> 
> 
> > A 7002-7000 from 1993 - accurate to within a few seconds a day on the wrist, but sulks a bit if off it for too long.
> ...


very very nice just snapped my two main watches ill try to post later i am really impressed with the 007 only time will tell whether it will replace my monster (ive got a black one as well but its so nice i dearnt wear it yet .....


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

monstermash said:


> that looks great is the 7002 22mm wide same as the 007 by the way ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes 22mm.

jasonm - I also got a very nice 6309-7049 from Roy on Saturday









What great watches thay are!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko 6105 on Rubber Oyster


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

6309 on waterproof leather....but that photo of a 22mm carbon fibre that Roy's just posted means I need to change the strap


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm wearing my Seiko Orange Monster....

Roy I must say that is a really gorgeous 6105























Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Roy I must say that is a really gorgeous 6105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm outgunned! I'm not wearing a Seiko!


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

roy cracking watch i want one







only another month till pay day and im a looking


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

any tutorials for getting pictures up im struggling !


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, Seiko fest today!

Titan for me today, but changed to brown leather strap.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just in today, and for a limited time only! Not my photo, but then, it's not my watch either

























Kindly on loan from Jason, so that I can see if I really can wear something this big and *Orange*!!














Your'e the "man" Jase. Thankfully Jason, you and I have very similar wrist sizes, so I can wear it without any adjustment. Except to my arm muscles that is









What can I say, superb quality, truly excellent bracelet, HEAVY HEAVY watch. Has easily cured me of wanting a Doxa Sub.

I WANT ONE !!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> I WANT ONE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have some in a couple of days George along with the Sam's and everything else. .


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

monstermash said:


> any tutorials for getting pictures up im struggling !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See here :

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=4706


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > I WANT ONE !!!
> ...


One for me please!!!


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

still trying to get my pictures up thanks for the tutorial info roy im getting there


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I want that 6105 - very nice Roy


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

love the pics of the orange monster


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad you like it George









I love it, you can see what all the fuss is about with that bracelet









Roy that 6105 is









A cue is forming for that one....... What about Watchbay? ( with a proper reserve, you know what I mean)

The values of good ones of these have skyrocketed in the last year, its hard even to find ropey ones....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's NOT for sale, sorry, well not until a better example comes along.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Roy that 6105 is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss something? Does Roy want to part with it...?









And what about the 60's Doxa....


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Roy said:


> It's NOT for sale, sorry, well not until a better example comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> And what about the 60's Doxa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 60's Doxa still needs some work, maybe one day.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> It's NOT for sale, sorry, well not until a better example comes along


Sorry, missed that one







Dont blame you Roy, its the lick


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> its hard even to find ropey ones


Same gos for gold 6139's









We must stop this 'foreplay' and get down to business


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > its hard even to find ropey ones
> 
> 
> Same gos for gold 6139's
> ...


Stop it...you're a married man!


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

finnally got some piccies up hopefully take some better ones tommorrow when my 7002 arrives


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice monstermash - look forward to seeing 7002.


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

psychlist said:


> Nice monstermash - look forward to seeing 7002.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks psychlist , ill post some piccies tommorrow as long as royal mail dont let me down


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Some very nice Seiko's you guy's have got.........

I wore this 7549 today, not bad for 29 years old....










Derek


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

very nice derek one day maybe..... may have to stop buying cheaper watches and save for a more expensive item quality vs quantity sort of thing







though its very hard to criticise the lower end seikos


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

monstermash said:


> very nice derek one day maybe..... may have to stop buying cheaper watches and save for a more expensive item quality vs quantity sort of thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OM and the 007 are great watches, difficult to find a better quality watch for the price - adding a 7002 too







congratulations.

A very nice collection

Hope 7002 arrives soon

Derek


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This afternoon at work I`ve been wearing this.....

* Orient `M` Force EXO4001D (21jewel 46G41 movement)*


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mac breaks the Seiko stalewart.

This for me - 9 days & counting.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Mac breaks the Seiko stalewart.
> 
> This for me - 9 days & counting.
> 
> ...


Well its related to Seiko, a bit























I _really_, *really* like that IWC Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Mac breaks the Seiko stalewart.
> ...


Cheers Mac

I do too-hence why i've worn it since I got it. Oh-and in that time it's gained a second. Not bad eh?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


_*Gained a second!!!*_









Must be faulty send it back


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Can't take this off.


----------

